# Pex expander to crimp fittings?



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if a Pex expander to crimp fitting is made? 

In case you want to convert from an existing crimp system to Uponor ( expander) system . 
Or is that just a shark bite thang ? :blink:


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

couldn't you use threaded adaptors?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The have Wirsbo to crimp fittings or you could just crimp both sides


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Just use a regular crimp fitting (coupling) with aquapex. Then your good to go with uponor fittings. They do make a poly b x wirsbo couplers. ...


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks fellas ! Wasn't thinking that I could crimp pex-A . DUH ! Senior moment .


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Cal said:


> Thanks fellas ! Wasn't thinking that I could crimp pex-A . DUH ! Senior moment .


If your real concerned about it, sweat a Wirsbo adaptor to a crimp adaptor


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Will said:


> If your real concerned about it, sweat a Wirsbo adaptor to a crimp adaptor


This.

And they do make crimp-2-expansion transition straight couplings in both 1/2" and 3/4. But most grade b/c and grade a manufacturers void or reduce warranty to 10 years if u pipe in thier different sytems together.that's the catch. I spoke to uponer about this.


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

try sioux chief. they have everything
bw


----------

